# Gulf Shores Kings 6-17 to 6-20



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Met my brother down in Gulf Shores for our annual offshore fishing week and fishe out of little Lagoon and points east. Hardtails and Ladyfish thick on the beach so bait was easy. Slow trolled hardtails on stinger rigs was the ticket fo the biggest kings. First morning hooked up with a big blacktip but the batteries in the camera were dead:banghead

Second day we each caught a nice one


















Did not have a fish bag so we headed in around 7 AM

Cool pic of a king making a last ditch run









Couple of more




































All but 2 were released

Did not have a way to weight the fish but will next summer

Did catch several short and barely legal kings dragging spoons forhardtails along with usual assortment of ladyfish and a few bonita

Saw lots of green sea turtles everyday and on the last day saw a huge leatherback that was at least 6' long with a huge head. That thing looked prehistoric. Any of you guys ever seen a leatherback? I Know they were or are endangered

All in all had a great time and enjoyed calm seas all week

Jim


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

what a cool report!! thanks for sharing...that just looks fun...glad ya'll caught fish...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Now that looks like a ton of fun. Great report. Glad that you got out and got to catch some fish while visiting.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! Great pics!!! Glad someone out there is getting to fish!! :bowdown :clap


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

A great report for sure!:bowdown, I am coming down to PC late next month and have dreams of putting a king or 12 in my kayak!

Way to go guys!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Awesome report..Yall did it the Barta way..


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Those were some beautiful pics of some FUN, FIGHTN' FISH!!!:takephoto:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

that's awesome. don't know how you guys in those kayaks can do that. congrats!!!


----------



## upsman (Jun 24, 2008)

Thats a great report. Did you have your own Kayak's or did you rent them some where. That looks like a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing info.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

How do you keep those hardtails alive on a kayak? Do you have them in those small bait buckets you have shown in the pictures?


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

We own the the kayaks. I do alot of fishing here in the Dallas area for white bass and hybrid stipers. I also make 4-5 trips per season down to the Texas coast and fish offshore. I grew up in the PC and Mobile area so it's not my first King rodeo. Caught my first King when I was 7 years old...Thanks Dad!!! He loved to troll out of PC back in the late 60's and early 70's and Iwas his offical first mate!

We would catch one hardtail..rig him up then put several more in a 5g bucket with an airator. Twice we got bit trying to get the extra bait including the biggest of the trip

Lost my big bucket and had to use the bait bucket the last couple of days. Still worked OK for one bait but sure dragged down the yak when paddling. Got to the point where I would only drop the bucket down every 5 min or so to revive the bait. However the kings were hitting so well the bait did'nt last long!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

If you live in Milton... the Navy has a kayak rental place on Blackwater river and they rent to everyone.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

nice report. wow. thanks for the pics. plus I can see how a scrambler xt holds a full grown adult. i'm looking for a scrambler xt... great pics of that yak in action. should have bought one when there were on sale at BPS.



i saw a leatherback last winter cruise under around the end of the pensacola pier. majestic beautiful. it was easily 6 -8 foot too. wonderful sight.


----------



## bama-peach (Jun 29, 2008)

got money down on a hobie outback..

hopefully i'l be out there soon..


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice..... I have a scrambler as well and I love it. The only thing I notice is you don't have anything tied down to the yak??? I would hate for you to flip and lose your rod and reels and misc gear. Thanks for the pic...:letsdrink


----------

